# Cheap 60 litre drum?



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knows where can find a cheap 60 litre plastic storage drum. In most camping stores theyre about 70 bucks. Ive seen a couple go cheap on ebay but theres none there at the moment.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm, I had a bit of a production line going making home brew a few years back, and found a wholesaler that sold those big suckers for under $40, but that was in brisbane, I'm sure they're out there.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Get down to Dapto markets on a Sunday at the dog track- You could also try Camden??? (That one in the Taj Mahal) market.

The Southern Europeans and Middle Easterners use them to marinate olives - Speak to them and tell them you want a bulk olive drum. Also speak to the folks at the huge fruit world in fairy meadow.

Failing that try Merilux paint store in Haberfield - They'll have a brand new one. Also a good chance of a cheap 2nd hand pickup at reverse garbage in Marrickville.


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent, cheers for that Dan. Ill have to check out Dapto and Fairy Meadow this week. Thanks again mate.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Try a chain company also. Big steel chain comes in a plastic drum - you can often get cast off's for free.


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Haha nice one Occy, your onto me , howd you know ? :lol:

Your a bloody champion Gatesy, one of those drums would be great, ill pm you about it 

Thanks for all the replies guys :!:


----------

